

Ask HN: Review my startup - TwitterGrep.com : NY Times of Twitter - justinkelly

Hi Guys,<p>Just launched TwitterGrep.com - twitter + wefollow + disqus mashup<p>Aim: present the best of twitter in a clean and simple nytimes.com style with disqus.com to handle discussions<p>Target audience: people who don't twitter but are interested in twitter and the great info coming out of twitter<p>## PR breif ##
Twitter Grep: Twitter powered news and discussion service<p>What TwitterGrep.com is<p>- Twitter Grep is a simple way to see and discuss all the latest news coming out of Twitter.<p>- TwitterGrep.com aims to be the New York Times/Bloomberg Terminal of Twitter. There's so much great information in Twitter, we're here to bring this information to you in the simplest form.<p>What TwitterGrep.com is NOT<p>- Twitter Grep is not some new fancy Twitter client<p>- Its not an Adobe AIR app<p>- Does not require you to have a Twitter account<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated<p>Cheers<p>Justin
======
ObieJazz
I like how the pics page lets you see larger amount of data (pictures) at once
than is possible just using Twitter, although you might want to check out the
layout on that page in Chrome -- some of the text gets covered by ads.

Other than that, I'm not sure what the site offers me. Are the News / Tech /
Gossip pages simply custom lists of people that are followed? Why do I want to
use your lists instead of using my Twitter account, which I've already
customized to include the people I'm most interested in following?

If your target audience is people don't twitter but might be into it, they're
either going to end up moving on to actually using Twitter, or decide it's not
for them. In either case, they won't keep coming back to your site.

~~~
jlees
_Are the News / Tech / Gossip pages simply custom lists of people that are
followed?_

This - you don't seem to explain exactly what news/tech/gossip actually _is_
or how you define breaking. Maybe for a non-twitter user they don't care but
as a twitter user, I do. If that's your secret sauce, I still think you need
to find some way of helping visitors understand just why your 'news' etc
categories/lists are authoritative.

I like the idea of a lens on Twitter though.

~~~
justinkelly
thanks jlees for the info!

i'll add some details to what breaking/gossip etc.. all define

basically - breaking - is the latest news from the top x many twitters for
given tag

each tag - ie. news/gossip/etc.. is the top x twitters for given tag

re lens on twitter \- thats my main goal - just need to refine to display the
best news to attract a userbase

cheers

justin

------
notmyname
It would be nice to click on the links in the individual tweets.

~~~
justinkelly
agreed

thats a work-in-progress at the moment - should be out in a few days

just wanted to launch asap

cheers

justin

------
adityakothadiya
<http://TwitterGrep.com>

~~~
justinkelly
thanks adityakothadiya

cheers

justin

------
pclark
lots of ads.

~~~
justinkelly
the add placement of <http://TwitterGrep.com> has been toned down

just one slot on the right in between user comments

thanks again for the input

Cheers

Justin

~~~
pclark
nice one. It's a nice site.

~~~
justinkelly
thanks pclark!

I'm a big believer in twitter (and socially created news) as news services -
and created this startup to prove it can work

let me know if you have any thoughts or suggestions

Cheers

Justin \- <http://TwitterGrep.com>

